# Solved: Windows 8 to 8.1 update error 0x8007025D - 0x2000C



## nordpaul

Hi everyone!

i recently bought the Acer V3- 772G and after installing the heck out of the windows updates I could finally see the 8.1 update in the store. Clicked it, downloaded it, installed it - but then during that it jumps from approx. 5% to sth. higher, maybe 74%, I could only see that for a half second maybe, and then the old windows version gets installed. Error code is 0x8007025D - 0x2000C and I run a german version if that matters...
I tried the wsreset.exe, tried re-download and installation and also am logged into my microsoft account. Also tried to sync licenses in the store preferences. Nothing works.
Thank's in advance for any kind of help.

Paul


----------



## Macboatmaster

There are three possibilities
First try this
Go start screen - Store - Settings - Click on App Updates - Click Sync Licenses. 

Reboot if that does not work then it MAY be a case that the language or locale has been changed since Windows 8 was installed
If that is so change language and locale back to what it was 

The third possibility is that you have Kaspersky AV


----------



## nordpaul

Thank you for your quick response. I don't have Kaspersky and tried the update after uninstalling my AV, Avira. Synchronising didn't help. I don't know how to find out if language or locale have been changed and if so, how to change them back. Could you help me there?


----------



## Macboatmaster

To save me a lot of typing please see this link
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...rying-to/a26f6455-4daf-4d04-bdd4-f67fd0b742d3

If you go control panel Region and Language - you will find there all the settings
When you say you do not know if the language has been changed
If the language is German and the System Locale is German and that is where you are, then that is not the problem

If on the other hand windows 8 was installed with system locale in UK and you have set German language that MAY be the problem


----------



## nordpaul

That is the threat I found and followed. I have no reason to believe that my language setup was changed and nothing on that threat (Sync Licenses, wsreset, having all the windows updates...) seems to help. 
What else on information do you need/ how can I find out if everything is made correctly?


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. SO THIS
If the language is German and the System Locale is German and that is where you are, then that is not the problem
applies does it please

2. Run a system file check
that is on a cmd prompt opened with admin rights - that is not merely using your admin account but click to open the cmd window with admin rights then type
sfc /scannow
and press enter

You are wanting to see it report - all files in correct place and no violations found


----------



## nordpaul

My region/ language is a little different than that. I set it all to German/ Germany and bought the laptop there and set it up there. Now I am back home in Norway, but changing the region to Norway didn't help.
Anyway after the scan I am very certain that is not the problem, though I have no idea what the results mean. Sadly, they are in German of course, but I'll try to translate.

The windows ressource security service has found damaged files, and some of those could not be repaired. You will find further information in file "CBS.Log" in directory "windir\LOGS\CBS\CBS.log", e.g. "C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log".
Note: The offline maintenance does not support protocolling as of by now.

Tried to open that file with editor but access was denied.


----------



## nordpaul

rosoft\Framework\v3.0" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Wi
ndows-WPFCoreComp, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, Versi
onScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, Typ
eName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:08, Info CSI 000003a8 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:102{51}]"\??\C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0
.50727" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows-WPFCoreCo
mp, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 non
SxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral,
PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:08, Info CSI 000003a9 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:98{49}]"\??\C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\
WPF" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows-WPFCoreComp,
pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS
, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, Pub
licKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:10, Info CSI 000003aa [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:110{55}]"\??\C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0
\WPF\de-DE" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows-WPFCo
reComp.Resources, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [l:10{5}]"de-
de", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type ne
utral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:10, Info CSI 000003ab [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:138{69}]"\??\C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Mic
rosoft\Framework\v3.0\de" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft
-Windows-WPFCoreComp.Resources, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture =
[l:10{5}]"de-de", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad36
4e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:10, Info CSI 000003ac [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:104{52}]"\??\C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0
\WPF\de" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows-WPFCoreC
omp.Resources, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [l:10{5}]"de-de"
, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutr
al, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:11, Info CSI 000003ad [SR] Verify complete
2013-11-05 20:20:11, Info CSI 000003ae [SR] Verifying 100 (0
x0000000000000064) components
2013-11-05 20:20:11, Info CSI 000003af [SR] Beginning Verify
and Repair transaction
2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b0 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:144{72}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\PSWorkflowUtility" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Micros
oft.PowerShell.Workflow, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral,
VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutra
l, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b1 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:130{65}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\PSWorkflow" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Pow
erShell.Workflow, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, Versio
nScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, Type
Name neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b2 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:122{61}]"\??\C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Mic
rosoft\Framework" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows
-WWFCoreComp, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionSco
pe = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName
neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b3 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:102{51}]"\??\C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Mic
rosoft" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows-WWFCoreCo
mp, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 non
SxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral,
PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b4 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:132{66}]"\??\C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Mic
rosoft\Framework\v3.0" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Wi
ndows-WWFCoreComp, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, Versi
onScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, Typ
eName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b5 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:82{41}]"\??\C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies" is
not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft-Windows-WWFCoreComp, pA = PR
OCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, Public
KeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey n
eutral

2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b6 Ignoring duplicate ow
nership for directory [l:132{66}]"\??\C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Micr
osoft\Framework\v3.0" in component Microsoft-Windows-WWFCoreComp, Version = 6.2.
9200.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope
= 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName n
eutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:12, Info CSI 000003b7 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:130{65}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\CimCmdlets" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Man
agement.Infrastructure.CimCmdlets.Module, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9),
Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364
e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:13, Info CSI 000003b8 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:182{91}]"\??\C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Device Stage\Tas
k\{07deb856-fc6e-4fb9-8add-d8f2cf8722c9}\de-DE" is not owned but specifies SDDL
in component Microsoft-WindowsDXP-DeviceExperience.Resources, pA = PROCESSOR_ARC
HITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [l:10{5}]"de-DE", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, Public
KeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey n
eutral

2013-11-05 20:20:14, Info CSI 000003b9 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:126{63}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\MsDtc\de" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Dtc.P
owerShell.Non_msil.Resources, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [
l:10{5}]"de-DE", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e
35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:14, Info CSI 000003ba [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:132{66}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\MsDtc\de-DE" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Dt
c.PowerShell.Scripts.Resources, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture =
[l:10{5}]"de-DE", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad36
4e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:14, Info CSI 000003bb [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:138{69}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\PSScheduledJob" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft
.PowerShell.ScheduledJob.Module, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture
neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Typ
e neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:14, Info CSI 000003bc [SR] Verify complete
2013-11-05 20:20:14, Info CSI 000003bd [SR] Verifying 100 (0
x0000000000000064) components
2013-11-05 20:20:14, Info CSI 000003be [SR] Beginning Verify
and Repair transaction
2013-11-05 20:20:15, Info CSI 000003bf [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:160{80}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\TroubleshootingPack\de-DE" is not owned but specifies SDDL in componen
t Microsoft.Windows.Diagnosis.TroubleshootingPackModule.Resources, pA = PROCESSO
R_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [l:10{5}]"de-DE", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, P
ublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, Public
Key neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:16, Info CSI 000003c0 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:148{74}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\TroubleshootingPack" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Micr
osoft.Windows.Diagnosis.TroubleshootingPackModule, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_A
MD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf
3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:17, Info CSI 000003c1 [SR] Verify complete
2013-11-05 20:20:17, Info CSI 000003c2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0
x0000000000000064) components
2013-11-05 20:20:17, Info CSI 000003c3 [SR] Beginning Verify
and Repair transaction
2013-11-05 20:20:17, Info CSI 000003c4 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:162{81}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\Microsoft.WSMan.Management" is not owned but specifies SDDL in compone
nt Microsoft.Windows.PowerShell.V3.WSMan, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9),
Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364
e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:17, Info CSI 000003c5 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:120{60}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\SessionConfig" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Windows.
PowerShell.V3.WSMan, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, Ver
sionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, T
ypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003c6 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:166{83}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\Microsoft.PowerShell.Utility" is not owned but specifies SDDL in compo
nent Microsoft.Windows.PowerShell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (
9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad
364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003c7 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:168{84}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\Microsoft.PowerShell.Security" is not owned but specifies SDDL in comp
onent Microsoft.Windows.PowerShell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64
(9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856a
d364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003c8 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:174{87}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\Microsoft.PowerShell.Diagnostics" is not owned but specifies SDDL in c
omponent Microsoft.Windows.PowerShell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD
64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf38
56ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003c9 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:172{86}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\Microsoft.PowerShell.Management" is not owned but specifies SDDL in co
mponent Microsoft.Windows.PowerShell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD6
4 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf385
6ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003ca [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:122{61}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Schemas\PSMaml" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Windows
.PowerShell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, V
ersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral,
TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003cb [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:108{54}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Windows.PowerS
hell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionS
cope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeNa
me neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003cc [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:108{54}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Schemas" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Windows.PowerS
hell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionS
cope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeNa
me neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003cd [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:92{46}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0
" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Microsoft.Windows.PowerShell.V3.C
ommon, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1
nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutra
l, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:18, Info CSI 000003ce [DIRSD OWNER WARNING]
Directory [ml:520{260},l:160{80}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.
0\Modules\Microsoft.PowerShell.Host" is not owned but specifies SDDL in componen
t Microsoft.Windows.PowerShell.V3.Common, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9),
Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364
e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CSI 000003cf [SR] Verify complete
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CSI 000003d0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0
x0000000000000064) components
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CSI 000003d1 [SR] Beginning Verify
and Repair transaction
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Error CSI 000003d2 (F) STATUS_OBJECT_NAM
E_NOT_FOUND #4335895# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation:irectFileSystemP
rovider::SysCreateFile(flags = (AllowSharingViolation), handle = {provider=NULL,
handle=0, name= ("null")}, da = (SYNCHRONIZE|FILE_READ_ATTRIBUTES), oa = @0x1b0
ab7c308->OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:48; rd:NULL; on:[94]"\??\C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_n
etathrx.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.2.9200.16384_none_cbd5fabae1c7796a"; aOBJ_CASE_
INSENSITIVE)}, iosb = @0x1b0ab7c2e8, as = (null), fa = 0, sa = (FILE_SHARE_READ|
FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), cd = FILE_OPEN, co = (FILE_SYNCHRONOUS_IO_N
ONALERT|0x00004000), eab = NULL, eal = 0, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd0000034]
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Error CSI [email protected]/11/5:19:20:20.12
3 (F) base\wcp\sil\merged\ntu\ntsystem.cpp(2155): Error STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_F
OUND originated in function Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation:irectFileSystem
Provider::SysCreateFile expression: (null)
[gle=0x80004005]
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.
log to WER report.
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsP
ersist_20131104104046.log to WER report.
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsP
ersist_20131104085012.log to WER report.
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsP
ersist_20131104081007.log to WER report.
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsP
ersist_20131104080345.log to WER report.
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Added C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsP
ersist_20131104080022.log to WER report.
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Could not get active session f
or current session file logging [HRESULT = 0x80004003 - E_POINTER]
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Not able to add pending.xml to
Windows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Not able to add pending.xml.ba
d to Windows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2013-11-05 20:20:20, Info CBS Not able to add SCM.EVM to Win
dows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2013-11-05 20:20:21, Error CSI 000003d4 (F) STATUS_OBJECT_NAM
E_NOT_FOUND #4335894# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory::OpenE
xistingDirectory(...)[gle=0xd0000034]
2013-11-05 20:20:21, Error CSI 000003d5 (F) STATUS_OBJECT_NAM
E_NOT_FOUND #4335893# from Windows::Rtl::SystemImplementation::CDirectory_IRtlDi
rectoryTearoff::OpenExistingDirectory(flags = 0, da = (SYNCHRONIZE), oa = @0x1b0
ab7cd40->SIL_OBJECT_ATTRIBUTES {s:40; on:"amd64_netathrx.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.
2.9200.16384_none_cbd5fabae1c7796a"; aOBJ_CASE_INSENSITIVE)}, sa = (FILE_SHARE
_READ|FILE_SHARE_WRITE|FILE_SHARE_DELETE), oo = (FILE_DIRECTORY_FILE|FILE_SYNCHR
ONOUS_IO_NONALERT|FILE_OPEN_FOR_BACKUP_INTENT), dir = NULL, disp = Invalid)
[gle=0xd0000034]
2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS Trusted Installer is shutting
down because: SHUTDOWN_REASON_AUTOSTOP
2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS TiWorker signaled for shutdown
, going to exit.
2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS Ending the TiWorker main loop.

2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS Starting TiWorker finalization
.
2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS Ending the TrustedInstaller ma
in loop.
2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS Starting TrustedInstaller fina
lization.
2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS Ending TrustedInstaller finali
zation.
2013-11-05 20:22:22, Info CBS Ending TiWorker finalization.

C:\Windows\Logs\CBS>


----------



## nordpaul

...is what this cbs.log tells me.


----------



## Macboatmaster

To be honest I am unsure of what the problem is
However it is not I think connected with the language issue

Have you MOVED the users folder to another partition or drive

Open cmd prompt admin rights
run this
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

I suggest you copy and paste to ensure correct spacing
It will take probably sometime from reading your log

maybe about 30 mins
You are wanting a response operation completed successfully corruption repaired

After closing the cmd window by typing exit
reboot and go windows updates - not the 8.1 but general updates
see where you go from there

Have you at any stage changed UAC to never notify


----------



## nordpaul

I have not moved a user folder, except the one from Thunderbird, and that was after the 8.1 update didn't work.
The test result was as described.
No new windows updates could be found.
I have never done anything with UAC settings, nor do I know what that is.


----------



## Macboatmaster

> The test result was as described.


and windows 8.1 will still not install


----------



## nordpaul

No, same error.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am at a loss, to diagnose what the cause is
I can only suggest you either:

1. Speak to Acer see if they can help
2. Save your data to a backup and refresh windows then see if you can install 8.1
3. Create a full image so you can go back to that if necessary and start again completely fresh from Acer Recovery
4. Try creating a new user account and see if that will work


----------



## nordpaul

I talked to Acer and did the following: updating BIOS and downloading the Microsoft Upgrade Assistant. That told me that 2 programs weren't compatible with 8..1, so I uninstalled them. Happily, because I thought to have found the solution, I tried to update to 8.1 once again. And it didn't work. So I talked to Acer again and they said I should just rollback Windows 8, then install all the Windows updates again and then 8.1. That finally worked.
Thank you very much anyway!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Pleased it is sorted
Acer came good
Please mark the topic solved by clicking on the mark solved button on your post


----------

